# Lathe chucks



## 16webb (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi, I’ve been doing general woodwork/joinery/furniture-making for a few years but recently I decided to buy a lathe. Now, just wondering what chucks are essential and which ones aren’t as I only have a limited budget. Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

16webb said:


> Hi, I’ve been doing general woodwork/joinery/furniture-making for a few years but recently I decided to buy a lathe. Now, just wondering what chucks are essential and which ones aren’t as I only have a limited budget. Thanks


Are you sure you need a chuck? I have had a lathe for 45 years and have never used a chuck for wood turning. I just use the lathe between centers or use a faceplate.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Look for a 4 jaw chuck that fits the threads of your lathe's spindle. Which one to get depends on the size of your lathe and the size of your planned projects. I have one of the Barracuda chucks from Penn State Industries and it works very well for the money on my 12" swing lathe.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute complete your profile with location so it shows in the left panel. You can also add your first name to your signature line and it will show in each post.

If you're going to be turning bowls you'll eventually want to get or make a Longworth chuck.

David


----------



## 16webb (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the tips, any reasons why it’s safer to have a chuck or can I get away without?


----------



## Buckmark13 (Jul 16, 2018)

What size lathe do you have, and what do you plan or think you might want to turn on it?


----------



## 16webb (Sep 8, 2018)

I’ve Got a 20” lathe and am looking to turn bowls, vases, spindles etc


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

There are some operations that are difficult or impossible to do without a chuck. Boring a hole in the end of a spindle for instance. When making a bowl, we typically mount the blank on a face plate and turn the bottom then mount the bottom (foot) in a chuck to turn the inside. Some bowl turners have multiple chucks and leave them attached to the blanks between turnings so as not to lose the centering.


----------



## 16webb (Sep 8, 2018)

What chuck will I need for that?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You will probably find the lathe purchase was the cheapest part of turning, as you progress there will be more and more accessories you will want, sometimes out of necessity, other times for connivence. 

There is some dated but useful info here:
http://sawdustmaking.com/Woodturning/intro.htm


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I recently got a used Delta 46-460 lathe, and wanted a chuck for it. The lathe is reversing. According to my research, the Delta lathe supports a set screw that holds the chuck in place when used in reverse. Nova makes chucks with a compatible set screw for their Nova brand lathes, and I read online that it is the same as the one on my Delta lathe. 

My Delta lathe has 1 inch x 8 TPI threads. @16webb never told us what kind of lathe he/she is using. The thread diameter and pitch are both important. If I were buying a chuck, I would buy one with compatible threads, rather than buying an incompatible chuck and using an adapter. Why complicate it further?

I had seen the Nova G3 30th Anniversary chuck set at Rockler a few months ago, but that was before I got a lathe. What I liked about it was that it came with several jaws and a nice plastic case to hold everything and keep it organized. It includes support for that reverse-lock set screw. The assortment of three different jaws and a set screw came at a better price than buying them separately, and add the case to sweeten the deal.

By the time I got my lathe a few weeks ago, I learned that that Nova G3 30th Anniversary chuck set was a limited-time only offer, and no longer available from Rockler or any other sources. I found one new on eBay for $25, but it was a scam. eBay refunded my money, but I still wanted a chuck set. I searched the internet and bought it at a good price here:

https://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-48246.html

You didn't say what kind of lathe you own, but there is also the 1.25 inch x 8 TPI "SuperNova" 30th Anniversary set. There are several of them still on the shelf at our local Rockler store, but Rockler's website says "out of stock". Tools Plus still has it:

https://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-23099.html

The SuperNova chuck is larger than the Nova G3, and the SuperNova set comes with larger jaws. If I had a 1.25 inch lathe instead of a 1 inch lathe, I would have bought that SuperNova set.

My experience with the Nova G3 chuck is somewhat limited, partly because my lathe experience is limited. The chuck is good quality and fits my lathe well. I bought a set of pen jaws for it, and found that there is room to store the pen jaws in the same case as the rest of the components. 

I have used the Nova G3 chuck with the pen jaws, and it has worked well for me. I used it to turn 5 inch pen blanks for drilling from the opposite side. The drill holes were perfectly centered and perfectly straight, all the way through. 

For the record, I am not saying that Nova makes better chucks than other brands. For me, Nova was a familiar brand for lathe chucks, and I liked the idea of buying a chuck that comes with a set of assorted "commonly used" jaw sizes in a nice case. I plan to do more with the Nova G3 chuck set, including bowl turning, but I will stick with pens for a little while longer. 

I hope this information proves helpful.


----------



## Buckmark13 (Jul 16, 2018)

First off, a caveat. I'm new to all of this myself so please take my experience in context. 

However, I tend to do an enormous amount of research before making a purchase. 

The reality is a chuck is almost indispensable. Trust me, I tried working around it for a number of weeks after getting a lathe. I found a local turner to "show me the ropes". Turns out he has been turning for +/- 40 years and his knowledge was incredible. After talking to him for several hours and watching him work, it was apparent that a chuck was needed. After much research I settled on the Nova G3 anniversary bundle. The quality, versatility, jaws included and options, and price seemed to make it almost a no brainer. 

It's a great size for me as have have a Jet mini lathe. 

Since getting it, I've used it almost every time I turn in some capacity or another. Drilling has been so much easier than using my drill press. And I can certainly see that as I take on more projects that it can be used for so many different things. 

Good luck with your projects!


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Good info here. I started turning cork for custom rod grips. I then went from there. My wife asks when I will get a cheap hobby. I recommend if you are wanting to learn a lot about turning, look at www.woodturner.org for a trainload of information. I also recommend using their website to find a local chapter and join AAW. I did all of the former and never regretted it.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

16webb said:


> I’ve Got a 20” lathe and am looking to turn bowls, vases, spindles etc


20" is pretty large. Yesterday I cut a set of 18" Longworth chucks for someone and last week cut my first 24" set - that was huge! Can't wait to see your projects off of this lathe.

David


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

16webb said:


> I’ve Got a 20” lathe and am looking to turn bowls, vases, spindles etc


Somehow I missed this when I wrote my previous post above.

Which brand and model lathe do you own? Do you know the size of the headstock threads? Could it be 1 inch x 8 TPI or 1.25 inch x 8 TPI? Could it be some other size and thread pitch? Sharing that information might help narrow the suggestions.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You haven't mentioned if you have turning experience, with a lathe that big be careful and know what you are doing.
Just be aware that some of the information you get from here and elsewhere will not always be from those that actually have been there done that.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Are you talking about a lathe with a 20" long bed, so you have a 9"-12" swing? A 20" swing would be a beast for a beginner!

I like the Nova G3. It threads right on my Rikon 70-220VSR, no adapter necessary.

I've only been turning for a few months, but it's pretty addicting!


----------



## 16webb (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah sorry for all the confusion it is a 20” long bed!


----------

